# FS/FT:African cichlids 2 inch + $10.00 trio or for a good trade



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I need to get these guys rehomed soon. I'm starting the next yearly breeding, grow out so I need to consolodate and reallocate all fish takes for this purpose. If not sold by june 13th I will be giving these guys to local pet stores and they will most likely be 3-4 times the price for the same fish. I would rather keep these guys in the community then give them to pet stores.

Last Day

Cobalts 2.5 inch +, 6 trios








auratus aka Golden cichlid 2 inch +, 5 trios left








powder blue aka socolofii 2 inch +, 1 male left, 1 female (on hold)

pyrsontos aka Red dorsal 2 inch +, (Sold)

feeders (sold)

will be available in the evenings and all day on weekends.
located broadway commercial area vancouver
pm for appointment, or call/text/voicemail to 778 888 1439.
pick up only

willing to trade for:

siamese algae eater 
aqua clear 50 and 70 filters and or media 
large african cichlids
shrimp
medicine
misc. (doesn't hurt to ask)

Teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

feeders on hold


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

feeders are gone


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

These guys are selling fast get them while you can


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

better hurry to get the nicest specimens craigslist and kijiji are snatching them up quick.

thanks 
teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump, and I agree with you taking offense to there not being quality african cichlids around right now, yours are very colorful and they are fitting in fantastically in my tank


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> bump, and I agree with you taking offense to there not being quality african cichlids around right now, yours are very colorful and they are fitting in fantastically in my tank


Thanks Brisch,

im not the only one. The fish I got from you and echeero are healthy, beautiful, and doing great in my 90 gallon show. Ive also seen some great deals on other excellent africans, i wish i had more tanks.

teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

metriclima pyrosontos all gone, only 2 socolofi left, come and get them while there hot.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Last week end for these guys, I will be available all day and in the evenings aswell. Please pm me, or call/text/voicemail to 778 888 1439. I am open to trades.

have a great day and hope to hear from you

teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks all !!!!!!!!


----------

